# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Segura >  La CHS convoca una plaza de Técnico Superior de Actividades Técnicas y Profesionales para el ámbito de Hellín

## Manuel Sagredo

La Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura a través del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente ha convocado un proceso selectivo para la cobertura temporal de una plaza de Técnico Superior de Actividades Técnicas y Profesionales para el desarrollo y aplicación de proyectos de construcción en el ámbito geográfico de Hellín (Albacete).

FUENTE: El Eco de Hellín

----------

